# Babadook Book offer



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

For those that liked the Babadook movie and especially the pop up book that appears in it, the book is actually going into production. A GoFund was started to produce the book. I missed that and put myself on their mailing list. I received an email yesterday that there were some cancellations. So I was able to secure a book for myself. If you put yourself on their mailing list, you might be able to do the same. Here's an email on their progress. FYI - the book with shipping costs $80. Worth it for me. This is truly a book of nightmares. 

http://us9.campaign-archive1.com/?u=685f99d4e3ea490773b1747a8&id=46771dd38e&e=4d9a45893e


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

How did you add your name to the mailing list dawnski ? did you just subscribe ? or is it on a different page?


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Eww!! Oh my goodness


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I loved the The Babadook and have it on DVD. Pretty creepy for an Australian movie.

That would be really awesome to have a copy of the book. Looks just like the one from the movie.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Go to this link: http://thebabadook.com/ The email sign up is right in the middle.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cool looking book


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Dawnski ! I saw this a month or so ago but it was over at that time as well so I just sort of forgot about it. How did you find out that they had a few cancellations? did they email you or did you email them ? I would love one of these. I sort of collect weird books, several pop up books and some with the little pockets with information in them. I have a great one on Edgar A Poe. would love to add this one.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't know if they keep track of who they sent to, but here is the link and password they emailed me. Try it out. http://thebabadook.com/3mppd5x65bbv/
Password: basement

disembodiedvoice, do you have the pop up book of nightmares and pop up book of phobias? Those are fun.


----------



## dempup (Sep 22, 2008)

Ordered it a year ago. So hopefully it Will pop up soon


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Yep, keep getting updates from them. If anyone else is interested, I bet you can contact them and they would include you to get the book. http://us9.campaign-archive2.com/?u=685f99d4e3ea490773b1747a8&id=e1abb36bac&e=4d9a45893e


----------

